# the cut starts here



## Gabrielle (Apr 20, 2003)

meal 1
1 bag broccli
1 egg 2 whites

meal 2
1 bar
220 calories protein metrx

meal 3 
2 tbs flax seed 6 gms fat
.5 non fat cottage cheese

woke up late
will have 1 sugar free red bull pre training


----------



## kuso (Apr 20, 2003)

Hey, nice to see you back  Thought you`d left us


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Gabrielle *_
> meal 1
> 1 bag broccli
> 1 egg 2 whites
> ...



Hi G, 

We need to get your meals back on track...you're not eating enough and it's gonna compromise your metabolism and force us to use too much cardio versus Nutrtional tweaks and tools! 

From your Orginal Journal:


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=16357&perpage=10&pagenumber=1


We gave you a meal plan at a time when your calories had not been so compormised...you need to try to get at least part way back to this schedule...making gradual, but not to gradual changes (as you only have 11 weeks and 6 days)




> So the basics...and we will help w/meal planning
> 
> Meal one: We want you to stay with your 4 whites plus one whole, but add 1/3 cup of oats (slow cooking/old fashioned) Try some cinnamon here, (and when you come up this weekend we'll get you some S/F pancake syrup) plus 1 tsp of flax
> 
> ...



Gabrielle, NO MORE BARS!  Please!

DP


----------



## Gabrielle (Apr 20, 2003)

Thank you!  the last two meals 
2 cans of tuna each with 1tbs mayo
1 bag broccli total
post training 4 strawberries


----------

